# Fly Swap: Redfish Flies



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Redfish Fly Swap for November 2011

I think it would be cool to have all flies tied with a weed guard unless it is a bendback or a fly that will not work properly with a guard.

*Limited to 10 participants....*

Sign up below and let's get tying...

The date for receiving flies is *Friday, November 25th.*

I'll host and will PM my address when the list is full.

Bob

** A Microskiff trip to the Mosquito Lagoon at the end of the swap would be nice if someone wants to put it together.  We have to put these flies to use!*

1) Snookdaddy - 
2) dingoatemebaby - 
3) KnotHome - 
4) nightfly - merkwan
5) IRLyRiser - 
6) iFly - Little Black Bunny
7) supaflygsr -
8) ryan1720 - 
9)
10)


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

6) iFly-Little Black Bunny


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Tie em up! Debating between a crab or critter... :-/

Pumpkin Skuzzlebutt?


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

i'll play if you'll take a newbie


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> i'll play if you'll take a newbie


No problem... You're IN!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in for sure! I'm going to do some testing in the morning to try and decide what to tie.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm doing merkwans


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

My Little Black Bunny has been my 'go to' fly. That's him in the middle.







[/img]


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Im in


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice fly Ifly I make one similar to that. It's the same shape and size. Some different colors and materials though


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Nice fly iFly I make one similar to that. It's the same shape and size. *Some different colors and materials though*


That is the way it is with all flies.  

I bought a fly, years ago like this one and it NEVER produced. Looked great, though. This one does work in MY waters. I'll vouch for it.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i'm in if there's still space


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Debating on flashy or something a little more subtle

Flashy









subtle


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Debating on flashy or something a little more subtle
> 
> Flashy


I'm lik'en Flashy.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I was hoping for that answer b/c its a lot cheaper! ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> i'm in if there's still space


You're in! I'm having trouble editing my original post, but you're in!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I was hoping for that answer b/c *its a lot cheaper!* ;D


The women I date and the fish I catch like cheap things. I'm a lucky man!!!  ;D


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Im in if theres any space.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Done!

Need an address


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> > i'm in if there's still space
> 
> 
> You're in!  I'm having trouble editing my original post, but you're in!


sorry i am going to have to back out. traveling all of next week adn then thanksgiving won't be able to get it done on time. next time.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am game. I will do the crack fly.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> Debating on flashy or something a little more subtle
> 
> Flashy
> 
> ...


i really like both of these flies but i must know what material it is u used for the tail in the second fly?


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

It's one of pat ehlers "reaper tails"

buy one one pack make a stencil then buy sheets of ultra suede or chamois and make yourself a ton of them!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

we have 10

1.snookdaddy
2.dingoatemebaby
3.knothome
4.nightfly
5.irlyriser
6.ifly
7.supaflygsr
8.ryan1720
9.jpk
10.tidalguide


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

After doing some testing this past week, I'll be tying a mud minnow. There's a shrimp pattern I'm working on that's taking longer to get perfected than I expected, but hopefully I'll have it ready for the next go around.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright, It looks like we have a full field...  Good job guys

You should have received a PM tonight detailing mailing instructions. 

I stole the following info from the last fly swap and if seems to work fine...

Put one of those small flat rate boxes inside a mailing envelope. So, you put my mailing address on the envelope and then cram in
1. The flies
2. The flat rate box
3. Your mailing information
4. Make sure to pay the post office the $5.20 for return stamps on the Small Flat Rate box and affix the stamps to the box.

Seal it up and hand it to the postal worker and pay the postage for all that crap in the envelope. 

Please put a small strip of paper on each fly like the picture below:










"...it's really important that everyone tag their flies before shipping them, so everyone will know who tied it and what it is. Small strips of paper pushed over the barb work just fine."

I'm looking forward to seeing all of the talent on this forum.

I have participated in Light Fly 1 and Light Fly 2 and you guys do nice work.

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

I tied a Borski shrimp in a light brown color. Finished today and mailing them out within the week.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

finished mine up will be shipping them out later this week


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Those look sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 



> finished mine up   will be shipping them out later this week


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

These guys are on their way!










should see you in a few days!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Sending tomorrow!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Getting there, mailing them Monday.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

They won't stop multiplying so, the Little Black Bunnies are going in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

you boys are serious about your redfish flies they all look great. im probably the only a$$hole who didnt put a weedgaurd on my flies i put weedgaurds on 2 of them and i suck at it. been tying for 2 years and never use them so if you get one and dont like it cut it off.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...im probably the only a$$hole who didnt put a weedgaurd on my flies i put weedgaurds on 2 of them and i suck at it. been tying for 2 years and never use them so if you get one and dont like it cut it off.


Not a big deal. Like with anything, it just takes practice. My winter reds don't need guards anyway.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Done, in the mail tomorrow, Monday.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Finished as well. Flies will be in mail tomorrow.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Got mine done! In the mail tomorrow


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

The flies are pouring in and look awesome! I've checked out some of the flies that have arrived and think everyone will be impressed with the quality and creativity of these flies.

Here's a list of the flies I have "in hand" as of today:

1.Snookdaddy - Ready
2.dingoatemebaby - Arrived
3.knothome - need update
4.nightfly - Arrived
5.irlyriser - Shipping Monday 11/21
6.ifly - Arrived and thanks for the Loomis fly box (kidding)
7.supaflygsr - Arrived
8.ryan1720 - Shipping Tuesday 11/22
9.jpk - Arrived
10.tidalguide - Shipping Monday 11/21

I really appreciate your efforts!

I'm smelling a Christmas fly swap to finish out the year if anyone is interested... This would be a tie whatever you want (Snook, Trout, Redfish) to tie including clousers...

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> 6. iFly - Arrived and thanks for the Loomis fly box (kidding)


Fits perfect inside one of those USPS boxes.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Just gotta add weed guards (ran out of flouro) and mine should be in the mail later today.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Mud Minnows!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright Gents,

I have received everyone's flies except for Knothome's, but his in in the mail.  I should receive Them Friday or Saturday and will ship asap. A big thanks for getting them to me in a timely manner and that everyone who signed up came through with the goods!

I'm amazed at the this group's mad tying skills and think that everyone of the flies will crush redfish anywhere they swim.  

I'll take a group picture of the flies and post them so you can see what your getting.  You'll be very happy!

Now go eat some turkey!

Happy Thanksgiving to all,

Bob


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I shipped all of the flies out today via USPS and everyone should have them by Friday at the latest.

I tried to snap a few pictures, but my camera skills were not up to par... You'll see them in person in a few days.

Thanks again to everyone who participated and Happy Holidays!

Bob


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

got my flies today and they look nice. got a lot of different variations of light, bright, dark, and subtle colors. these will catch some fish. dingo what kind of material is that you used for the purple body? i use ep fibers but i like the way yours look.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Flies came today and I'm psyched to try them out! Great craftsmanship! The purple body is Hareline Dubbin sculpin wool


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got the flies in today. They look awesome! I would be glad to do one again. 

Thanks,        
     John


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Snookdaddy sent me a bunch of flies and even returned my fly box.  
You guys have some skills. All these flies look "fishy".









Great job, host.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

got em in today, look great fella's


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Got mine today too and I can't wait to put these guy to use!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Received the flies yesterday. Thanks guys! Now, how do we get a home brew trade going?


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Got mine the other day.Awesome job guys! I guess im the only idiot who forgot the weed guards? Sorry, i should of paid closer attention to the rules


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I've gotten to test out a couple of these in the 3 bridges area north of New Smyrna. I got a few eats on the crack fly- landed 2 small Specks (I was wading, so no pics) and finally got a good hit but lost it when, what I think was a Red broke me off on an oyster bar. Any chance I could get a recipe from you TidalGuide? Also, I really like this fur JPK and Nightfly used and think it would be great for a shrimp pattern I'm working on. What is it exactly?


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used polar fiber.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

polar fiber


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> I've gotten to test out a couple of these in the 3 bridges area north of New Smyrna. I got a few eats on the crack fly- landed 2 small Specks (I was wading, so no pics) and finally got a good hit but lost it when, what I think was a Red broke me off on an oyster bar. Any chance I could get a recipe from you TidalGuide? Also, I really like this fur JPK and Nightfly used and think it would be great for a shrimp pattern I'm working on. What is it exactly?


Sure thing. The link below is a how to on the crack fly by my buddy Scott. I tie mine on a size 4. I used the shrimp ep brush for the swap. The basic idea is craft fur tail+ estaz + hackled fiber. Very easy fly that works well.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=172233


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------

